# Some advice needed from the pro's ;-)



## Richelo Killian (24/11/15)

Hey everyone!

FIRST post here, but, in NO way a newbie. Been vaping for a few years.

My apologies if this is in the wrong forum!

Lived in the US for a while, and obviously was spoiled for choice. Little more expensive and difficult here to find the things we need/want. 

So, for the advice/guidance I am looking for ...

I do NOT like sub ohming. I like to vape around 1.2 to 1.8 max.

I do NOT like building my own coils.

I like a 60/40 VG/PG mix.

I currently use Eleaf iStick 30W as my main mod.

I have two main tanks that I use ...

1. Aspire Nautilus ... This one is great for mostly PG, but, really does not do well with VG at all.

2. KangerTech Subtank Mini with 1.2 Ohm coils.

So, the questions ...

1. I love the subtank with 1.2 for my 60/40 mixes. GREAT flavor and amazing vapor, BUT, the coils gets clogged up really quickly, and I generally only get 1 week on a coil.

Any recommendations for tanks in the 1.2 ohm range that does really well with VG.

2. I generally mix some kind of tobacco flavor with some kind of mint. I have only really tried Voodoo juices in SA, and while not bad at all, would love to try some others as well. I like my nicotine at 6mg, not stronger. So, any recommendations for juices that fit these criteria?

Thanks so much in advance for any answers from this great forum!

Cheers

Richelo


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

hey buddy

have you considered just rewicking your OCC coils ? they can last for ages if you take care of then and just keep replacing the cotton regularly. i only rebuilt an occ coil after like 3 months of regular wicking.


----------



## Richelo Killian (24/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> hey buddy
> 
> have you considered just rewicking your OCC coils ? they can last for ages if you take care of then and just keep replacing the cotton regularly. i only rebuilt an occ coil after like 3 months of regular wicking.



Wow, 3 months! That's INSANE!

I am a LAZY ass when it comes to building. Run my own business and work insane hours, so, like just popping in a new coil, priming, and vaping ... BUT, may just have to try that!


----------



## Petrus (24/11/15)

Hi. You can definately trie Mikes Mega Mixes. He got some nice Tabacco mixes that is definately worth trying. @Mike . And Yes, if you start building your own coils and re-wick, it would work out much cheaper, and you can build it to your taste. Go check on the forum, there is a lot of vendors selling local produced liqued, and they are really awsome. Happy vaping mate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

Richelo Killian said:


> Wow, 3 months! That's INSANE!
> 
> I am a LAZY ass when it comes to building. Run my own business and work insane hours, so, like just popping in a new coil, priming, and vaping ... BUT, may just have to try that!



im currently running a 1ohm ego one CLR coil for the past 2 months with wick changes twice a week. still working like a charm 

my drippers i rebuild almost daily though, lol


----------



## Andre (24/11/15)

Yeah, everyone is going sub ohm tank crazy. HRH is in a similar situation. Best I could come up with is the Kangertech Subtank Mini with a few RBA bases, which could be equipped with pre-rolled coils or build your own and wicked. Switch out as required. Rewick/rebuilt as time allows. The OCC coils are really not up to standard in my experience.
Personally I use squonkers with BF atties wicked with ceramic (Ready X Wick), which allows me months of vaping only having to dryburn as the juices in use dictate.


----------



## Richelo Killian (24/11/15)

Andre said:


> Personally I use squonkers with BF atties wicked with ceramic (Ready X Wick)



Ok, this part just went way over my head. 

Can you dumb it down a bit for the newish guy


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

Richelo Killian said:


> Ok, this part just went way over my head.
> 
> Can you dumb it down a bit for the newish guy



a squonker is a mod that has a dripper with a hole in the bottom (bf = bottom fed) and a bottle filled with juice.

you squeeze the bottle (squonk - verb) and juice flows up into the dripper base and wets the wicks.

the most common squonker is the Reo from reosmods


----------



## Richelo Killian (24/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> a squonker is a mod that has a dripper with a hole in the bottom (bf = bottom fed) and a bottle filled with juice.
> 
> you squeeze the bottle (squonk - verb) and juice flows up into the dripper base and wets the wicks.
> 
> the most common squonker is the Reo from reosmods



Thanks!

Was just coming back here to post that Google is my friend, and found all the terms mentioned I was not sure of. 

Will check out the Reo!


----------



## Andre (24/11/15)

Richelo Killian said:


> Ok, this part just went way over my head.
> 
> Can you dumb it down a bit for the newish guy


As @shaunnadan explained above. Ceramic wicking can be obtained from www.rbasupplies.com in the USA, but they are not allowed to export same. So, you either have to have a mate that side to help you or import via USA post boxes/suites.
For Reos - check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-the-basics.t2561/
Vape Cartel (one of our local supporting vendors) actually has a regulated squonker in stock at the moment.
Feel free to shout if you have any questions.


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

the reo is amazing ! get the grand , you wont be dissapointed 

a few key points >
the reo is a mechanical mod, no electronics > no voltage/wattage regulation or short circuit protection. that said the reo does have a hot spring that collapses when you bum up.

you need to build you own coils though but with decent care you can get amazing life out of them. if you want a different vape then you need to rebuild to a coil that will suit you, 

there are many different attys to pick from (some that need to be drilled to BF aftermarket) and this will give you a range of different vape experiences from airflow, flavour, *price

since its a mechanical mod the power isnt regulated (thats a bit self explanatory after i typed it, lol) so you will get FULL POWER !!! on a freshly charged battery and as the day goes along the power will start to drop. 

you need to buy a few extra items.... coil ohm tester, batteries and a battery charges which compounds on the price.


----------



## Richelo Killian (24/11/15)

Damn, the Reo's are not cheap locally!

Will be in the US in Feb, so, will stock up there.

Will continue to look for low hassle options locally.

Thanks so much for all the great replies. Very much appreciated!


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

There is a cheaper squonker available from vk. The terminator bf mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelo Killian (24/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> the reo is amazing ! get the grand , you wont be dissapointed
> 
> a few key points >
> the reo is a mechanical mod, no electronics > no voltage/wattage regulation or short circuit protection. that said the reo does have a hot spring that collapses when you bum up.
> ...



Just sounding like way to much work and hassle for what I am after 

I LIKE my iStick's, and like the ability to move watts and volts.

Will continue my hunt for a better tank.

Will look at rebuilding the subtank mini coils and see how that goes.

The replacement 1.2 coils are getting harder and harder to get locally anyway with everyone out of stock currently and me being down to my last 3, will HAVE to make a plan


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/839


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

Give the RBA base a try, you may need to get some thinner wire for the higher resistance coils though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelo Killian (24/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/839
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Has a whole bunch of stuff on it, and nothing specific. What were you pointing to?


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

Terminator Bottom Fed Mod for r300

Much Cheaper than the reo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (24/11/15)

The regulated squonker: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/steam-crave-squonk-mod

And a BF atty to go with it: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/rda/products/steam-crave-aromamizer-rda-bf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

Andre said:


> The regulated squonker: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/steam-crave-squonk-mod
> 
> And a BF atty to go with it: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/rda/products/steam-crave-aromamizer-rda-bf



@Andre, do you perhaps know How does this squonker compare to the gescano that was around not too long ago ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (24/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> @Andre, do you perhaps know How does this squonker compare to the gescano that was around not too long ago ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I have read and seen, this is far better. @Paulie has one and, as far as I could tell, he is quite satisfied. Does TC, but only Ni unfortunately. And not upgradeable.


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

will have to wait on the weekend to have a "look and feel" to decide

my mind is still not made on the whole TC thing, i guess i'm used to the warm 100W+ kanthal builds, lol


----------



## Richelo Killian (24/11/15)

Thanks so much! You guys rock!


----------



## Paulie (24/11/15)

Andre said:


> From what I have read and seen, this is far better. @Paulie has one and, as far as I could tell, he is quite satisfied. Does TC, but only Ni unfortunately. And not upgradeable.



I have been using mine for a few days now with a vortice bottom feeding dripper and its very good! For the price its a steel actually!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (24/11/15)

Paulie said:


> I have been using mine for a few days now with a vortice bottom feeding dripper and its very good! For the price its a steel actually!


@Paulie.... Stop please, you want me to go to my pc and.......you know what.....make the wife angry..lol. Her recent saying this last couple of months, not vape mail AGAIN

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

Petrus said:


> @Paulie.... Stop please, you want me to go to my pc and.......you know what.....make the wife angry..lol. Her recent saying this last couple of months, not vape mail AGAIN



lol, i have the opposite ! 

mine keeps asking me why postman pat doesn't come to visit me anymore , lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (24/11/15)

Petrus said:


> @Paulie.... Stop please, you want me to go to my pc and.......you know what.....make the wife angry..lol. Her recent saying this last couple of months, not vape mail AGAIN



HAhaha its bad i know bro!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (24/11/15)

@Richelo Killian - @Petrus has already recommended MMM's tobacco juices. Since you mention that you like to add menthol to your tobaccos - although I'm not usually a great fan of menthol, mixing AshyBac (http://mmmixes.com/products/ashybac?variant=7163665732) and Mint & Honey (http://mmmixes.com/products/mint-honey?variant=7166611012 - unfortunately it seems like everything besides the 6 mg is in stock at the moment, but I would guess that it would be restocked soon) yields a really special Honey Menthol Tobacco combination!


----------

